# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  What Plants and How?

## Tylerman

Ok, I have a 29 or 30 gallon half land half water terrarium for my Fire Bellied Toads. Looking to add some live plants. But, I know nothing on how to care for the live plants in a terrarium set-up. I have a picture here that I uploaded of my tank. I know I have to use coconut fiber instead of peat moss, but how do I make a drainage layer, is it even necessary? Also, what plants would be a good for my terrarium and where would I get them? How often would I need to clean the substrate? Do I just plant the plant right into the tank substrate? BTW, this is the best frog/toad forum there is!! I subscribed to this other one called repticzone.com and I posted these questions there 4 days ago and no responses!! And I only had 3 views!! Thank goodness for frogforum.net!!     :Frog Smile:

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Sorry no one has replied to you yet.

Anyways, good drainage is essential if you plan to keep plants growing in the substrate. If not, you can opt to use aerial plants like tillandsias or aquatic plants that could grow out of the water like some water pennyworts or water hyacinths. You can also grow a photos in the water and when it grows longer you could gently move its stem towards the substrate.

----------


## Tylerman

Thanks man. I appreciate your help and response.

----------

